# Voir l'écran de son iPhone sur son Mac



## thunderwolf (24 Octobre 2014)

Salut,

Comme le montre mon intitulé je souhaite voir l'écran de mon iphone s'afficher sur mon mac.

En effet lors de la conférence apple du mois de juin, il était présenté une fonctionnalité yosemite permettant d'afficher l'écharde son iphone sur son mac lorsqu'ils sont reliés par le câble de rechargement de l'iphone.

Cependant je n'arrive pas à retrouver cette fonction que ce soit par moi même sur mon mac ou sur internet, quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire ?

Merci.






*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## thunderwolf (3 Novembre 2014)

Up


----------



## kasimodem (3 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Tout simplement en reliant l'iPhone au Mac avec le câble USB, puis en ouvrant Quicktime / Nouvel enregistrement vidéo. A côté du bouton rouge d'enregistrement, cliquer sur la flèche pour choisir iPhone et les options possibles


----------



## thunderwolf (6 Novembre 2014)

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide  en effet ça fonctionne très bien!

J'espère que ce topique servira à d'autres.


----------



## thomkst (6 Novembre 2014)

Est-ce censé fonctionner avec n'importe quel iPhone ? Car je n'ai pas l'option en cliquant sur la flèche


----------



## gela (6 Novembre 2014)

thomkst a dit:


> Est-ce censé fonctionner avec n'importe quel iPhone ? Car je n'ai pas l'option en cliquant sur la flèche



Moi non plus. Suis toujours sous ML avec 4S.


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2014)

Ne marche pas sous Maveriks et IOS 8.1


----------



## thunderwolf (6 Novembre 2014)

Regarde si tu as bien mis à jour Quicktime.


----------



## Franz59 (6 Novembre 2014)

thunderwolf a dit:


> Regarde si tu as bien mis à jour Quicktime.


QT 10,3 (727.4)


----------



## thomkst (6 Novembre 2014)

thunderwolf a dit:


> Regarde si tu as bien mis à jour Quicktime.



Version 10.4 (833) sous Yosemite avec un iPhone 4S sous iOS 8.1, pas d'options pour afficher l'écran de l'iPhone.. !


----------



## ange (5 Janvier 2015)

Je confirme, avec Version 10.4 (833) sous Yosemite avec un iPhone 4S sous iOS 8.1.2, pas d'options pour afficher l'écran de l'iPhone.. 

Quelqu'un aurait trouvé un site qui explique pourquoi (besoin d'un cable lightning pour transmission video ou quelquechose du genre ?)


----------

